# Falcon nest live cam



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

This was on the news here, there is a live cam streaming video inside of a peregrine falcon nest. They care cute babies, just dont watch what mom brings home for dinner if you are sensitive.

Here is the cam link, 

mms://stream.lds.org/birdwatch300/

and the website with some info and a link to the cam if the one above doesnt work.

http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/peregrine/


----------



## conures4u (May 29, 2006)

Thank you for sharing this with us. It is cool


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Mistifire - thanks for the link. Have bookmarked it because I love to watch these wildlife webcams.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Mistifire - thanks for the link. Have bookmarked it because I love to watch these wildlife webcams.


----------

